
The Unified Astronomy Thesaurus - privong
http://astrothesaurus.org/
======
sanxiyn
This is built around hypernym/hyponym hierarchy. Here are some samples to get
what this is about.

Cepheid (not RR Lyrae) variable star is a kind of pulsating (not cataclysmic)
variable star is a kind of intrinsic (not extrinsic) variable star is a kind
of variable star is a kind of star.

Red (not O-type) giant star is a kind of giant (not supergiant) star is a kind
of evolved (not main sequence) star is a kind of star.

